# How????



## Itburnstopee (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't know what the deal is, but I keep adding a **** ton of weight to my lifts. For example, I went to max my deadlift at 365 and said **** it I'll pull 405 and hit it no problem. That was a 90lbs increase in about a month. Then just now I benched 225x5 where a week ago I could barely do 205x5. I'm eating a lot but surely this is a little much? I'm not complaining I just wanna know why it's happening. I came to do 225 for triples today and found I had more reps than 3 for that weight.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 18, 2016)

The mental aspect of it is rough, I always undercut myself like a motherfuker. It's a big mental thing.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 18, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> The mental aspect of it is rough, I always undercut myself like a motherfuker. It's a big mental thing.



If that's it then I've been screwing myself over by not doing what I'm capable of


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 18, 2016)

More than likely a combination of mental under shooting and getting your form dialed in. 
When I first started training under Pob my squat went from mid-high 400's to 640 in like 4-5 months. A large chunk of that was technique.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 18, 2016)

What the Bros said. Compound lifts are so heavily determined by dialing-in your technique and eliminating bad habits. Having a good coach here is worth its weight in gold.

On the mental game, I think we all tend to undercut what we're actually capable of - its our brain trying to keep us from hurting ourselves I suspect.

Many programs address this. Example: the use of 'Joker Sets' in the 5-3-1 program. 

To the point, its good practice IME to challenge yourself periodically to see what you can do. Programming that challenge such that it takes place within the rest of your training parameters is even better.

Nice progress!

- Savage


----------



## snake (Apr 18, 2016)

This come only from love IBTP but you may have sold yourself short in the past. Plus you need to get it out of your head that 225 is heavy. And give yourself some credit for the had work you're putting in.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 18, 2016)

What Snake said. I don't mean to sound like a dick at all, but you are moving beginner weights. You are a healthy young dude. Your lifts should be skyrocketing from your current numbers with proper training and technique.

It's when progress starts slowing that separates the men from boys....


----------



## DF (Apr 18, 2016)

snake said:


> This come only from love IBTP but you may have sold yourself short in the past. Plus *you need to get it out of your head that 225 is heavy*. And give yourself some credit for the had work you're putting in.



Dammit Snake!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 18, 2016)

lol, I don't get the "under" shooting as I tend to try too much and go down from there...does that make me dyslexic?


----------



## Dex (Apr 18, 2016)

That's what it is like when you are young.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 18, 2016)

Jenner said:


> lol, I don't get the "under" shooting as I tend to try too much and go down from there...does that make me dyslexic?



A sure indicator of dyslexia is nipple size. I'd be glad to judge and diagnose.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrat's on your new numbers ! I find a lot of guys get scared of the weight they think they're gonna hurt themselves and that defeats them before they start. Just get after the big numbers and if you don't make it then you have something to work for


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 18, 2016)

Newbie gains man. If u train right everyone should experience this. Like dys said when it slows down is when it gets tough. Just keep smashing the iron man.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 18, 2016)

You'll be up in 300ville before long IBTP.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> A sure indicator of dyslexia is nipple size. I'd be glad to judge and diagnose.



I would say they are perfectly sized so no dyslexia.

But congrats on not being a phaggot all the time.   Keep pushing yourself. Grab a spotter and go hard.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 19, 2016)

It's probably pro genetics


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 19, 2016)

Spongy said:


> It's probably pro genetics



Definitely brah. It's dat der celltech brah


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 20, 2016)

Sounds like u pulled you're tampon out and grew some balls 
I wouldn't be complaining about those jumps. Good job if that's what u wanted.


----------

